# How to get rid of flies????



## storybook (Jun 22, 2005)

We are the proud owners of two new barrows. We've had them for a few days now and they are doing fine. We also have more flies than I have ever seen at one time anywhere. The rest of the state must be empty of flies now because I think they are all in our pigpen! 

What can I do to get rid of the flies? I could see having to spend a fortune on those sticky things that the flies get caught in but I was hoping ya'll could recommend something else.

Thanks,
Storybook Farm (wanna-be's)


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

I have only one thing to say about those sticky fly tapes.. I walked into one and it got stuck in my hair I hate them. They have hanging fly traps and hanging bee traps now I would go with those in front of the doors and windows into the barn. I found that the "Big Stinky" brand works best of the few I have tried.


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi, I don't have pigs but I do battle flys daily in the chicken house and goat barns. We use the Fly Strick thingys. They last up to 6 weeks and kill with a poison that the livestock can't get to. They stink but work with enough of them in an area. We also have the hanging fly traps but they have to be cleaned out almost every 2-3 days and the others don't. Just a pile of dead flys to sweep up. The Fly Strick is expensive but they do work.

JR05


----------



## Snakeoil (Mar 13, 2005)

If you have hogs and have flies, the only way I know of getting rid of the flies is to get rid of the hogs. I've raised hogs all my life and it's just nature of the beast to have flies. If you are raising your stock on the dirt then they will dust themselves but mine on concrete from birth till auction barn, they have to deal with it.


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

I use the sticky tapes in areas where we don't walk...works really good on low-laying branches near the water.

I also use the stinky things you fill 1/2 way with water...flies go in, but don't come out...and drown. Everytime I add more water to them a certain song comes to my mind - > Let the bodies hit the floor, let the bodies hit the floor!

We also use Flys Off on the animals and have introduced predatory flies...which are still flies, but much, much smaller and they eat the other flies maggots and eggs, reducing the ones that are pesky.

I think you can also get sprays of ...gee, can't hink of the words...nemotodes?? is that it? Some nemotodes will do the same things as the prdatory flies.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Jeffers vet supply sells a fly trap that is a bag that you fill to a line with water and hang in a tree near your fly problem source. There's a small and large size. I've used them for years. They're simple and they work great.

Don't hang them too near the house cause they do have a little smell. Not bad, but enough you want to keep it away from the house.


----------



## storybook (Jun 22, 2005)

I bought some of that stinky stuff that goes in the water jug looking traps. I made the mistake of mixing it in my kitchen. Boy! Did it STINK!!!! I WON'T make that mistake again!!


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Chickens, and lots of 'em!


----------



## .netDude (Nov 26, 2004)

Anyone ever used this with success:
Country VetÂ® 60-Day Flying Insect Control Kit
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&mscssid=MW4TCVTPC0QA9G1DPXV7HCH4L4R565B3


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

The chickens seem to help some, but not enough. I have a lot of the very large horse flies. It seems that manure control is the main key, but even the feed can present a problem. I read that putting DE on the manure can help, and we generally cover the manure with straw to help with the odor. The fly traps help some also, but do not get the big horse flies. Unfortunately, flies reproduce so fast, that even the traps do not keep up with them completely.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Diatomaceous Earth, about a teaspoon per day mixed into their food


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

A quick word about diatomaceous earth... OK a couple or so...

1. Use only FOOD GRADE D.E.
2. the industry recommendation is 2% of volume of feed (50# bag = 1# DE) for most livestock - I use slightly more for all my livestock. I mix it into the feed as I open a new bag as it also discourages some insect/pest problems in the feed.
3. Don't think DE will eliminate your fly problem - it won't. However, I currently have less of a fly problem in my barn than my house. Hmmmm....
4. DE in their feed helps to control internal parasites as well and in thier dusting areas will help control some external parasites.
5. DE is not the panacea that some folks think it is - it's simply one more weapon in your arsenal in the battle against health issues with your animals.

Here's a website packed with fly control methods - I'm not endorsing any of them as I've not tried 'em, but I did find it interesting (may get some of those tiny wasps).

http://www.biconet.com/flies/FC3.html

Good luck to everyone....


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Try Golden Maliran Its from the feed stores about a half oa teasspoon put out will help keep flies down. Also are you keeping the pen clean ,Picking up manure and other odor causing items that attrack flies????


----------

